

Amazon seeks robots with human grasp from students - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.thenewstribune.com/2015/05/31/3813873/amazon-seeks-robots-with-human.html

======
gus_massa
I'd really like to see a video of the robots. Do you have a link?

